# Prop weatherprfoofing



## simfan012000 (Aug 20, 2010)

Depending on what you mean by weatherproofing I assume you are speaking of moisture and wind? I know for alot of my paper mache props I used polyurthane to seal out moisture. Wind resisting is trickier, I always used stakes and hoped for the best. Also, make sure to "brand" your props somewhere for theft reasons. Hope this helps somewhat.


----------

